# Made a dirt track



## LCKrc (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi guys i posted this up in another spot on the site this might be a better spot.I have a 1/18 scale rc18 late model and i made a dirt track.I live in arizona so as you can imagine i have alot of rock problems.Its a small track so im wondering is the best thing to do to smooth out what i have to make a screen and go to town and clean clean clean the dirt lol.Or is there something that i can spot over the surface to be a top lair or smooth dirt? thanks for any help :thumbsup:


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

I have problem like you. I live in The Pocono mountains, PA and it is all rock. I cant even put my dogs screw-in lead post in the ground..

call a local supplier and get a ton or two of screeted sandy-clay loam. This is what we use on my nephews motocross track and in my backyard 1/8 SC track


----------

